

Rate my app: HealCam, like chatroulette only "sicker"  - mudil
http://healcam.com/
HealCam is a medical version of chatroulette. On the site people can connect with other patients with the same disease by using simple drop down menus (present choices:Diabetes, Weight Loss &#38; Dieting, Depression, Cancer, Pregnancy and Childbirth, and Heart Disease).<p>We think that HealCam is the first fully themed chatroullette clone, at least for the medical field. Please check us out and let me know. Thank you, people!
======
aw3c2
The headline made me think that it was a more obscene, pervert-supporting
version of it.

------
dylanz
Some 30 second feedback after interacting with your site...

\- Why the "Leave" button?

\- What is the "Next/Find" button and what does it do?

\- What is auto-find?

\- Why can't you pick "all" topics?

I probably have more questions. I never found anybody to chat with even though
there were 3 other users online (assuming the one odd out was available).
Steal some of the UX from chat roulette, make it less complicated and more
familiar.

Great idea though. I actually have quite a lot of
information/opinion/experience about a lot of the topics you have listed, and
would love to contribute.

------
YooLi
Hope you have a good penis filter in place.

~~~
kimfuh
Sick people doing sick things. I can't believe pleasuring yourself online has
gone viral.

------
tommusic
Your instructions say to select a topic and then hit "Start", but the topic
list is inactive until the user clicks the Start button.

It took me a little while to decide to stop following the instructions. I
don't know what that says about me as a person.

------
aymeric
Only one person online :(

Anyone wants to chat?

(The fact that I had to select a Topic before I could chat wasn't obvious to
me even though I read the system message)

~~~
mudil
Sorry: We just launched it today. So the traffic is not there yet. But I would
take an advice on how to build the traffic.:)

------
tonystubblebine
My uncle just spent a few weeks in the hospital and now has a few more weeks
at home recuperating. He's suffering wildly from boredom. Could this be a
solution for that?

------
mukyu
I managed to connect to someone (even without being able to select a topic?),
but I could not seem to get anything to work. I could not enter text in the
textbox; however, if I clicked emotes some texted appeared half cutoff and yet
I still could not actually send a message. Camera works in the flash settings
dialog, but does not seem to work in the app either. I don't know about my
partner but I never saw/heard/read anything if they sent it.

